# PS3 won't 'read' disks *HELP*



## Utopia (Oct 12, 2009)

Help.....my PS3 won't read any disks, games, DVD's or BluRay!.....i've tried restoring the original settings, backing up, rebooting, turning off for 24 hours to no avail............I do suspect my now Ex girlf gave it a little slap so perhaps that may have buggered it up. 
Everything else works on it & I can play downloaded games just fine.

What do you think?

Oh & I think the warrently has (typically) run out!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 12, 2009)

have you got a constant yello light ?

if so it need a send back , if you can , back up all your stuff as it tends to ger wiped when you send back

according to watchdog anyways......


----------



## Utopia (Oct 12, 2009)

Nope....haven't got the infamous light of death showing, like I say everything else works...just not disks!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 12, 2009)

Why did your ex slap it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like the disky bit is busted.


----------



## Utopia (Oct 12, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Why did your ex slap it?



She had a turn the other week, shattered my digital camera against the wall, ripped all the cables out of my harmon&kardon speakers and (I suspect) slapped my PS3....I wasn't in the room at the time.

Why?.....we had a disagreement & she's a little bit mental


----------



## Utopia (Oct 12, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sounds like the disky bit is busted.



That I had gathered!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 12, 2009)

Utopia said:


> She had a turn the other week, shattered my digital camera against the wall, ripped all the cables out of my harmon&kardon speakers and (I suspect) slapped my PS3....I wasn't in the room at the time.
> 
> Why?.....we had a disagreement & she's a little bit mental



I see...


----------



## Silva (Oct 12, 2009)

Utopia said:


> Help.....my PS3 won't read any disks, games, DVD's or BluRay!.....i've tried restoring the original settings, backing up, rebooting, turning off for 24 hours to no avail............I do suspect my now Ex girlf gave it a little slap so perhaps that may have buggered it up.
> Everything else works on it & I can play downloaded games just fine.
> 
> What do you think?
> ...



If everything else plays and works fine, I suspect the bluray lens is a goner. Since it's out of the warranty, best advice I can give is to search the manufacturing codes, and check online if there's any particular deficiency with the model. Might be easier to persuade those in charge if the system is likely to be faulty.


----------



## Utopia (Oct 13, 2009)

Silva said:


> If everything else plays and works fine, I suspect the bluray lens is a goner. Since it's out of the warranty, best advice I can give is to search the manufacturing codes, and check online if there's any particular deficiency with the model. Might be easier to persuade those in charge if the system is likely to be faulty.



Thanks fella,  I do think it sounds like the Blu ray lens is a goner,  had a hunt and it would seem its not that difficult to replace it.  

Anyone know where's a good place to buy a Blu ray lens for a PS3???


----------



## Kanda (Oct 13, 2009)

Ebay used to have them.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 13, 2009)

Heh - I had this problem just the other day.

I solved it by buying a PS3 Slim.


----------



## Silva (Oct 13, 2009)

Utopia said:


> Thanks fella,  I do think it sounds like the Blu ray lens is a goner,  had a hunt and it would seem its not that difficult to replace it.



It isn't. I've assisted replacing one some time ago, and other than being a bit harder to reach and having much smaller and fragile ribbon cables (one of them was around 3mm), it's not that different from changing a PS2 lens.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Why did your ex slap it?



She probably thought he was cheating on her with the PS3.


----------



## loud 1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Utopia said:


> She had a turn the other week, shattered my digital camera against the wall, ripped all the cables out of my harmon&kardon speakers and (I suspect) slapped my PS3....I wasn't in the room at the time.
> 
> Why?.....we had a disagreement & she's a little bit mental



kill her.


----------



## Utopia (Oct 14, 2009)

loud 1 said:


> kill her.



Thats a little OTT perhaps but at the time I wasn't happy, its all good now just as long as we never see each other again ever....simples.


----------

